# Film / Série sur ipad



## roller and scracther (14 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,
Je voudrais juste savoir comment faire pour regarder des films sur l'iPad.
Quelle appli utiliser ? Faut il jailbreaké l'iPad ? Format des films lu par l'iPad ? Comment mettre ses films sur l'iPad ( via iTunes ?) ?

D'avance merci pour vos précieux conseils...


----------



## Gwen (15 Mars 2013)

Je mets mes films dans iTunes au format MP4. Puis, synchronisation via iTunes. Et tout marche très bien.


----------



## MiWii (15 Mars 2013)

Sinon, il existe des applications type O'player HD, AcePlayer etc qui te permettent d'acceder via le wifi à ton ordi ou un nas par exemple, pour soit regarder tes videos en streaming (depuis Nas, ordi, et aussi parfois depuis internet), ou de les charger directement sur l'ipad. 

Dans ce cas, les videos n'apparaitront pas dans l'appli native "videos" de l'iPad mais dans O'player ou AcePlayer. L'avantage ici c'est que tu n'as pas besoin de convertir tes videos, plusieurs formats sont supportés (avi, mp4, flv, mkv etc...)


----------



## roller and scracther (15 Mars 2013)

J'ai téléchargé o'player.
Je n'arrive pas à mettre mes .avi dans l'ipad.

J'essai d'importer mes films, mais je ne les trouve pas dans la bibliothèque. Comment faire ?



Autres questions : j'ai un imac et un mac book.

Je fais toujours mes syncro sur l'imac. Comment faire pour pouvoir faire des syncro sur le mac sans tout perdre ? en gros pour faire une même sauvegarde sur mon MBP ?

Visiblement si je le syncronise sur le MBP, on m'avertit que je vais perdre pas mal de chose.

Merci d'avance


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2013)

Merci pour l'info. Pour l'instant j'ai une TouchPad sous webOS, et mon player lit tout sans soucis, alors je me posais la question pour le jour ou je passerais sur iPad.

Ceci dit l'autre soucis, c'est qu'avec ma touchpad, je la branche en USB et ça monte sur mon Mac. Je copie ce que je veux (mes videos par exemple) ou je veux, comme je veux. Et pour avoir ça sur iPad, je crois que je peux courir longtemps ...


----------



## ckyja (16 Mars 2013)

Ne courrez pas, mais installez un petit logiciel qui s'appelle DiskAid et vous pourrez charger Films, Photos, Musiques, documents....sur votre iPad. Tout ça gratuitement. Pas beau ça? Bien sûr prendre DiskAid pour Mac


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2013)

Ca s'installe des deux cotés donc ?

Ca va quand même être dur la transition à un OS si bridé (mais je ne veux pas d'Android, la passoire, car webOS c'était du bien fait comme chez Apple, les limitations en moins  )


----------



## ckyja (16 Mars 2013)

Le logiciel est à installer sur le Mac, c'est tout. C'est une sorte d'explorateur de votre iDevice. Il y a une version gratuite et une payante qui offre des possibilités supplémentaires comme la récupération de message, fiche contact etc...

Vous pouvez aussi essayer iTools qui fait sensiblement la même chose surtout pour les appareils jailbreakés. Personnellement je les utilise les deux suivant les besoins.


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2013)

Ok merci pour les infos


----------



## Lauange (17 Mars 2013)

roller and scracther a dit:


> J'ai téléchargé o'player.
> Je n'arrive pas à mettre mes .avi dans l'ipad.
> 
> J'essai d'importer mes films, mais je ne les trouve pas dans la bibliothèque. Comment faire ?
> ...



Bonjour,

Pour charger tes films, tu selectionne ton ipad dans itunes, puis clic sur apps, va tout en bas et selectionne oplayer dans le carré marqué APPS. Ensuite, clic sur ajouter. Voilà c'est fini.

a+


----------



## Cocopop (18 Mars 2013)

Dans ma tablette Samsung, pour mettre un film je la connecte en USB sur mon PC et glisse simplement ma vidéo dans le dossier adéquat.

Apple qui a l'habitude de TOUT brider nous obliger à passer par iTunes ET de convertir au format MP4...

Heureusement, OPlayer facilite un peu la tâche en nous obligeant pas à convertir.


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2013)

Cocopop a dit:


> Dans ma tablette Samsung, pour mettre un film je la connecte en USB sur mon PC et glisse simplement ma vidéo dans le dossier adéquat.



C'est ce que j'expliquais pour webOS ... La sécurité, ok, mais la ça devient un gros handicap pour l'utilisateur ...


----------



## MiWii (18 Mars 2013)

Cocopop a dit:


> Apple qui a l'habitude de TOUT brider nous obliger à passer par iTunes ET de convertir au format MP4...
> 
> Heureusement, OPlayer facilite un peu la tâche en nous obligeant pas à convertir.



O'player nous facilite la tache en ne nous faisant pas convertir mais aussi en ne nous faisant pas passer par itunes !!!!


----------



## Kriskool (24 Mars 2013)

Avec GPlayer gratuit sur Appstore vous pouvez faire glisser vos films vers l'app via iTunes et les lire qd vous voulez.
Je reconnais que comparé à une connexion USB c'est moins souple.


----------

